

Fukushima Marks the End of the Nuclear Era - NonEUCitizen
http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/0,1518,750773,00.html

======
spitfire
They keep on talking about how advanced japanese nuclear reactors are. But
they simply aren't. None of the western type nuclear reactors in service are
anything like well designed. and I'm pro-nuclear.

They rely on active safety - systems have to be working in order to keep the
system safe, and from meltdown. Rather than passive systems - where you have
to work to keep the reaction going. Designs like pebble bed reactors and
liquid thorium/salt have been proven to be reliable. Rip the top off a PBR
reactor and it just cools down.

